# Spicy mustard dip for pretzels???



## The Princess (Oct 6, 2006)

Does anyone have a recipe for a spicy mustard dip for dipping pretzels?

I can't seem to find one and if anyone would like to share one I would appreciate it.


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 6, 2006)

The easiest one I make is equal parts dry hot mustard and beer....this is really good.

I will go get the other recipe.


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 6, 2006)

Golden Mustard Dip on the Go

1 can Sweetened Condensed milk (14 oz)
1/4 c prepared mustard
1 T prepared horseradish
2 t Worcestershire sauce

Mix together, serve with pretzels, raw veggies, ham, salami, cheese etc.

This could be heated up by using powdered hot mustard for some of the 'prepared mustard'.


----------



## The Princess (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks I will give it a try


----------



## jkath (Oct 7, 2006)

Oh Jan, that sounds so tasty! I've never tried one with the eaglebrand in it. I bet it's fantastic!!!


----------

